# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Here are my new imis!

## AuntieK

I just got my four imitators from Josh's Frogs today and they are already exploring their new home.

I love them so much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul

They are gorgeous! The tank looks great as well. Can we get a pic of the whole tank  :Big Grin:

----------


## AuntieK

Thanks! Here is the whole tank, it was my first time making my own background.





I also added some LEDs for some light at night.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul

Looks great! You did a great job with the background, they are going to love it!

----------



----------


## AuntieK

Thank you so much! I can tell that I'm totally addicted  :Smile:  I keep thinking up different ideas for other tanks and all the different kind of dart frogs, it's so hard to stick with just a couple tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AuntieK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AuntieK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Love your new Imi's and the enclosure decor, specially the two old looking branches.  When the plants grow and it fills in will look super.  Are the LED's part of top lighting or are them inside the enclosure with frogs?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------



----------


## AuntieK

> Love your new Imi's and the enclosure decor, specially the two old looking branches.  When the plants grow and it fills in will look super.  Are the LED's part of top lighting or are them inside the enclosure with frogs?  Thank you  !


Thanks! I bought led strip lights from led wholesales and they are on the outside of the tank. They come with a sticky back and I put the strip all along the inside edges of my light hood and the light hits the reflectors. I also got a remote and can change the color or brightness. Another thing is that the strip is pretty long so I was able to use the same one to do my other tanks light as well.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Frog

Your imitators look great.  I am so jealous!!!   My next frog purchase is going to be Imitators, right now I'm letting the new enclosure grow-in and for the weather to warm up a little.

I like the purple in that bromeliad - What type is it?  The whole enclosure looks awesome.  Did you discuss the building of it in another thread?

I noticed the little shadow characters on the door.  Nice touch...

----------



----------


## AuntieK

> Your imitators look great.  I am so jealous!!!   My next frog purchase is going to be Imitators, right now I'm letting the new enclosure grow-in and for the weather to warm up a little.
> 
> I like the purple in that bromeliad - What type is it?  The whole enclosure looks awesome.  Did you discuss the building of it in another thread?
> 
> I noticed the little shadow characters on the door.  Nice touch...


Thanks! I got the bromeliad from Josh's Frogs and it is called Neoregelia 'Annick' I really like the purple on it too  :Smile: 

This was my first time doing a build and didn't think to post anything on it. I used Great Stuff on egg crate to make the background and silicones coconut fiber on it.

I added the vinyl Lord of the Rings shadow on the door because I'm a geek  :Wink:  I named my frogs after the Hobbits. I have Frogo Baggins, Samwise Frogee, Meri and Pippin. I also have an azure that is named Sting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AuntieK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Frog

I'm familiar with Neoregalia Annick but I've always seen pictures of it as being pink.  The purple just looks neat.  What type of wood is that?

For your first build it looks great.  When I first pulled up the thread I looked at the pictures first and figured you were an experienced frogger.  Nice work!

BTW- I also have Azureus.  How old is Sting?

----------



----------


## AuntieK

Yeah, the photo on Josh's Frogs website looked pink. I don't know if there is variation within the plants or if it has to do with lighting. The wood is some driftwood I got from Inland Aquatics. I'm not sure what type it is as they have a lot of different woods for aquarium use all mixed together. They have tons of really interesting pieces there. A couple days ago I got some more wood, a 90 gallon tank and stand from them and am planing to make a paludarium. Hopefully it will turn out okay :/ I'm planning to take my time and do a bunch of research before starting.

Thanks for the compliment  :Smile:  I worked really hard on it and it feels good to hear that I did well from the more experienced people.

I've had Sting for a year now  :Smile:  I don't know how old he was when I got him from the store in my town, I don't know if they knew or not but I didn't think to ask at the time. I was so excited to be getting him that I didn't think of it.  I had been wanting a poison dart frog for a long time but I mistakenly thought that they would need crickets and for some reason I can't stand crickets. Something about jumpy bugs creeps me out. I was so glad when I read that you mostly feed them fruit flies.

How many frogs do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

It looks beautiful...all of your work paid off !
Congratulations! I'm sure you'll enjoy them!
 :Butterfly:

----------



----------


## Happy Frog

> Yeah, the photo on Josh's Frogs website looked pink. I don't know if there is variation within the plants or if it has to do with lighting. The wood is some driftwood I got from Inland Aquatics. I'm not sure what type it is as they have a lot of different woods for aquarium use all mixed together. They have tons of really interesting pieces there. A couple days ago I got some more wood, a 90 gallon tank and stand from them and am planing to make a paludarium. Hopefully it will turn out okay :/ I'm planning to take my time and do a bunch of research before starting.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment  I worked really hard on it and it feels good to hear that I did well from the more experienced people.
> 
> I've had Sting for a year now  I don't know how old he was when I got him from the store in my town, I don't know if they knew or not but I didn't think to ask at the time. I was so excited to be getting him that I didn't think of it.  I had been wanting a poison dart frog for a long time but I mistakenly thought that they would need crickets and for some reason I can't stand crickets. Something about jumpy bugs creeps me out. I was so glad when I read that you mostly feed them fruit flies.
> 
> How many frogs do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked about the wood because it looked like ghost wood.  I've been keeping dart frogs just under two years but I've been studying about them forever.

I much prefer raising fruit flies over crickets.  I have a few Arachnids so I still have to buy them once a week.  

I have a trio of D. Leucomela and six of their offspring! along with a pair of azureus and three females, all bought all five over a year ago as a group.  I also have about forty of the pair's offspring that I'm raising up.  Check out my thread in the breeding section.  I'm kind of proud about my babies because they are an incredible blue - even better than their parents.

----------


## Paul

Tank looks great! You did an amazing job with it, your frogs love it I am sure  :Smile:

----------



----------


## AuntieK

> I asked about the wood because it looked like ghost wood.  I've been keeping dart frogs just under two years but I've been studying about them forever.
> 
> I much prefer raising fruit flies over crickets.  I have a few Arachnids so I still have to buy them once a week.  
> 
> I have a trio of D. Leucomela and six of their offspring! along with a pair of azureus and three females, all bought all five over a year ago as a group.  I also have about forty of the pair's offspring that I'm raising up.  Check out my thread in the breeding section.  I'm kind of proud about my babies because they are an incredible blue - even better than their parents.



They are beautiful! Gorgeous coloring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

